# Bulls at Port Aransas



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Fly fishing this week in Port Aransas. Finally landed that Bull Red I have been looking for the last three years, actually landed two today. They were in a school of about 100 bulls off the beach. We were looking for jacks and tarpon when we found Bulls.


----------



## Thestork (Dec 4, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Sweet! Were you fishing with guide?


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Nice...


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

SWEEEEEEEEET!!!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

nice fish!! congrats!


----------

